# Applewood smoked chicken thighs!



## captain randy (Jun 16, 2015)

After reading about all of the delicious recipes; I decided to try smoking some thighs!

 "Sackings23"  posted this recipe:

Made a nice rub with Paprika, Garlic, Onion powder Black pepper, Weber kick-n-chicken. Set in the fridge overnight.

225 degrees for 3 hours. Apple chips

Simply the best tasting, most moist thighs, I have ever tasted!













IMG_7807.JPG



__ captain randy
__ Jun 16, 2015






A


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh my God, those sound incredibly good! They must have been so soft and fantastic!!!

It's a bison NY strip steak day over here today, although after reading this post, the idea of chicken is sounding pretty wonderfully! Great thread!!!

And Happy Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello, Chicken thighs are fantastic!  My son smoked some for me today with our chick rub over hickory, apple and cherry wood.  They were very good.  Leah, try them, you will enjoy!  Also I want to see your plated view.  I have no q-view, my camera disappeared while was in he hospital and haven't been able to replace it yet, soon though  Captain Randy, yours look great, thanks for sharing.  Steve


----------



## eliveoev12 (Apr 18, 2022)

Chicken thighs are fantastic!


----------

